# YS8-28 not driving good



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

hello Guy's 

my hold Ys8-28 is not shifting properly , i had to go on gear #2 and back to gear #1 to get them driving foward , it's a model with 4 speed foward and 2 speed backward , any suggestion , sorrry for my english i'm a french canadien livving up north of Québec province.

thank you


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

You need to adjust your shifter linkage using the hex coupler in the shift rod. This has been discussed here before. I'll be back later if someone else doesn't provide a link.


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

cpchriste said:


> You need to adjust your shifter linkage using the hex coupler in the shift rod. This has been discussed here before. I'll be back later if someone else doesn't provide a link.


ok thank yo ill wait


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's the manual page


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

ALSO: 
If your shift rod ends are worn that will add slop and make perfect adjustment impossible.
If your hex shaft is dirty or dry that will add friction which will combine with shifter flex to make shifting difficult.


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

ok thank you for those good info hoppe it help me , ill be try to fix next weekend .

thank's again guy's


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

hey guy:s much better thank's again


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

cpchriste said:


> ALSO:
> If your shift rod ends are worn that will add slop and make perfect adjustment impossible.
> If your hex shaft is dirty or dry that will add friction which will combine with shifter flex to make shifting difficult.



hey guy's much better thank's again , it's crazy how it's great to get help from peaple from other contry ,so nice


----------

